# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Where to obtain Australian Standards, and what ones to get?

## Jonesy_SA

Hey all,
Where snouts can copies of the AS's be obtained and cam someone without a certificate on that area obtain them?
Some areas I'm just curious to read, others might ne of great use. I remember reading somone on bathroom waterproofing once..
Cheers

----------


## r3nov8or

Many manufacturer guides and other documents state sections of the AS relevant to their subject, but not in full of course. You may also find them posted here and there.  
The official source is saiglobal.com.au . Some businesses/corporations have subscriptions/accounts to access relevant docs to their industry.

----------


## barney118

It depends on what you want to read, Allan stains has a series of books which are good value, I also went to the local TAFE and picked up a summary book on acceptable stds of domestic construction and has most span tables too, off memory it cost about 30 bucks.  
Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk

----------


## LinesElectrical

Which standards are you seeking?
any enrolled Tafe student has access to all all standards online.
so either enroll or find someone who is (wink)

----------


## Jonesy_SA

Thanks all, 
I was looking at tge document found here: http://infostore.saiglobal.com/store...ngproducts.htm
I thought the ones on electrical, structure/framing related, plumbing and gas, and bathroom related ie waterproofing, tiling etc would be of interest.
I managed to obtain a free copy of AS/NZS 3000:2007 from google freely. It's quite interesting but wiring is something I don't touch so more academic.
My partner is currently studying but a field completely irrelevant, could she still obtain them? Is it on their site somewhere?
Cherts

----------


## LinesElectrical

If she is paid up she should be able to access it online.  TAFE SA Library Marleston - Home Page TAFE SA Library Marleston - Online Database
this also allows access to building codes etc.

----------


## Architect3121

> Which standards are you seeking?
> any enrolled Tafe student has access to all all standards online.
> so either enroll or find someone who is (wink)

  Further to above, most Universitys have access to Australian Standards.  
You can usually get unlimited access to most of the Australian Standards you would require. 
Sometimes good ol' google will have a extract from an Australian Standard if you know what you're looking for.  *EDITED POST.*

----------


## imsarge1

Let me know which ones your looking for and I'll see what I can do..

----------


## andy the pm

You can access standards electronically at most libraries.

----------


## Random Username

Try in this forum's very own library - http://www.renovateforum.com/f221/pu...tralia-111617/

----------


## Nickoli

If you want to get really comprehensive, the National Construction Code (NCC), formerly known as Building Code of Australia (BCA) is the official book of Australian standards, that is updated every year. At $400, it's not cheap. But, you might be able to find it at a library or something. Some standards can be found for free online, but not all are available.   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## shauck

> If you want to get really comprehensive, the National Construction Code (NCC), formerly known as Building Code of Australia (BCA) is the official book of Australian standards, that is updated every year. At $400, it's not cheap. But, you might be able to find it at a library or something. Some standards can be found for free online, but not all are available.   
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

  It's not actually. They are both important to have but standards are a separate thing.

----------


## Jonesy_SA

Sorry tapatalk is not letting me know of replies... 
Yes - TAFE, Uni, and some  library's have them. If you can't access from any if them find your states OHS audit/regulatory body. In SA it is SafeWorkSA or whatever the current name is; they have free libraries and all standards are available!

----------

